
Honest opinion on API first mail hosting platform - mailcheap
Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m Pavin Joseph, founder and Systems Engineer at Mailcheap (mailcheap.co). Signed up since I saw a post on IndieHackers that to get the &quot;Hard Truth&quot; I should &quot;launch on HN&quot;, so here I am...<p>Mailcheap has been in business for almost 5 years now but the platform was completely overhauled last month after more than an year of work on an API-first mail hosting solution.<p>I appreciate any and all feedback :)
======
mtmail
This should qualify for
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) where
founders/makers present their product and ask for feedback. It gets a bit more
visibility, especially of the first comment is like yours "founder here, happy
to answer questions or such". Just add "Show HN:" to the title.

Concept to run the mail backend for resellers sounds great. Friends use a
German reseller company ending with .org. Not naming them here, I assume you
know whom I'm talking about, probably a competitors, and they're not happy
with their API, constant trouble, hard to test, after many complaints the
support got unresponsive. I'll point them to your service.

------
tony-allan
Great idea but email sending limits are too low for my use case of outsourced
email for small apps.

An API to simply send and receive emails would be great. Perhaps even
webhooks.

Or perhaps JMAP
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8621](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8621)

